# Powerful and fast classical music?



## hesoner (Apr 22, 2021)

I also very much like this style, fast paced, lively monumental, powerful like:





(its part of R, Schumann-Symphony No. 1 In B Flat Major, Op. 38 "Spring)





(part of Felix Mendelssohn - String Symphony No. 9, in C minor/major)





Shostakovich String Quartet No. 8 in C Minor (II)

and this is just amazing




Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.1 in C major, Op.15 - 3. Rondo (Allegro scherzando)

Need more like above parts.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

check out the three Mantras of John Foulds directed by Sakari Oramo:


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Here are the classic ones:

Stravinsky Petrushka, Russian Dance

Barber Violin Concerto, 3rd movement

Holst Planets, Jupiter

Tchaikovsky Symphony No.4, 4th movement

Tchaikovsky Symphony No.5, 3rd movement

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No.2, 2nd movement

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No.3, 3rd movement

Bartok Piano Concerto No.1, 3rd movement

Ginastera Piano Concerto, 4th movement

Ginastera Piano Sonata No.1, 4th movement

Beethoven Egmont Overture, finale 

Schumann Piano Concerto, 3rd movement

Bach Brandenburg Concerto No.4, 3rd movement

Mendelssohn Violin Concerto, 3rd movement


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

Michael Nyman's _Musique à grande vitesse_ ("High-Speed Music")


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

Many of Ligeti's études:


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

The second half of Samuel Barber's, "Madea's Dance of Vengeance".






The last movement of Benjamin Britton's, "Four Sea Interludes". Titled, "Storm".






Stravinsky, "The Firebird Suite (1919)" for sure. The second half.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Gorecki - Harpsichord concerto


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

John Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine


----------



## AvidListener (Apr 15, 2021)

Parts of Stravinsky's

Rite of Spring


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

hesoner said:


> I also very much like this style, fast paced, lively monumental, powerful like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably know these already but I'll try, some pieces start slow but become faster. I would say you're basically looking for a composer called Rossini (which is inspired by Mozart) and also Mozart of course, and also russian ballets, but I'll put other composers as well from baroque era to 20th century, even dramatic things if you like.

1) This entire playlist: 




2) Bach Brandeburg Concertos, like: 




Bach's fugues, like: 




Bach's Chaconne: 




3) Vivaldi pieces for strings, like the Summer's 3rd movement called Presto: 




4) Mozart, there are many things which would suit because he has that energetic happyness you look for, if you want I know also dramatic/sad (look at minor keys). Now in my head I have mainly his dramatic works because that's what I've been listening in the last weeks but I'll go deeper and post other stuff than these.

His serenades, look the 3rd movements because those are faster, here some examples: 





The piano concertos inspired Beethoven so look at those, expecially look at the 3rd movements, some examples:

- Piano concerto n.9, 3rd movement: 




These ones are dramatic:

- Piano concerto n. 20 full: 



 (Beethoven's fav)
- Piano concerto n. 24 full: 



 (another Beethoven's fav, some parts are slow)

His famous symphonies n. 25 and n. 40 are very dramatic but wait I'll put happy pieces as well if you give me time:

- 




- 




I put you some faster interpretations known to me. Performance changes from director to director.
Look at other symphonies the 3rd movements. Maybe you find a playlist with 3rd movements on youtube.

Opera, this is what you're looking for I think: Le Nozze di Figaro's Overture: 




Also there this: 



I'd look at the whole opera not only this.

Also Mozart's string quartets and quintets, there are many, look at the 3rd/4th movements. The 6 quartets dedicated to Haydn are beautiful (quartets from n. 14 to n. 20), the n.19 1st movements predicts Shostakovich. This is his most beautiful quintet, quite fast and intense a bit sad: 




This one's happy: 




Mendelssohn studied a lot Mozart as you maybe know, he is called "the Mozart of 19th century" for a reason. Beethoven too. So look at their string works as well, the 3rd/4th movements tend to be faster.

Mozart also wrote fugues so check his fugues for more "drama", like this one: 



 it starts slowly but becomes faster.

5) Beethoven's Grosse Fugue but it's dramatic: 



 it starts slowly as well but gets faster.

I don't know much Beethoven except symphonies, but as I said look at quartets etc.

6) Stravinsky's Firebird for piano sounds amazing: 




7) Tchaikovsky russian dance: 




8) Khachaturian

Masquerade Suite: 




Sabre Dance: 




9) Rossini finally lol.

- Gazza Ladra Overture: 




- William Tell finale: 




Best of: 




If I can think of else I'll write. For now it's this.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Since you mentioned Shostakovich, here's one of his most fiery movements (II. Allegro) from the excellent Symphony No. 10-


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Just go straight to the last sixty seconds or so, probably the bets part of the whole symphony:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Rodrigo - Toccata


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Mendelssohn: Italian Symphony movement 4


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

For vocal classical music, not just instrumental,


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Yuja


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

This is the classic one in my view:

Vivaldi - Summer (presto)





And the final movement of this:


----------



## hesoner (Apr 22, 2021)

Amadea said:


> His serenades, look the 3rd movements because those are faster, here some examples:


I started to listening to this and it is amazing, exactly - live energetic, but only 25 seconds.
I have plan to listen all Mozart, his piano concertos are very lively.
I am interested in more of this, preferably many hours, no vocals singing no choirs, only music.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

hesoner said:


> I started to listening to this and it is amazing, exactly - live energetic, but only 25 seconds.
> I have plan to listen all Mozart, his piano concertos are very lively.
> I am interested in more of this, preferably many hours, no vocals singing no choirs, only music.


Yeah that was a sort of compilation from internet. Mozart wrote a lot of music like that, so look at his stuff. Now that I know exactly what you look for, I can make a better list but it might take me a couple days. I assume you're interested in strings mainly or also flutes, clarinets etc are fine?


----------



## hesoner (Apr 22, 2021)

Amadea said:


> Yeah that was a sort of compilation from internet. Mozart wrote a lot of music like that, so look at his stuff. Now that I know exactly what you look for, I can make a better list but it might take me a couple days. I assume you're interested in strings mainly or also flutes, clarinets etc are fine?


my fav is piano, but can be anything, i like also strings, flutes, clarinets, all is fine.
Important is this type of atmosphere - energetic.

And ofcourse thank you very much.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

hesoner said:


> my fav is piano, but can be anything, i like also strings, flutes, clarinets, all is fine.
> Important is this type of atmosphere - energetic.
> 
> And ofcourse thank you very much.


Perfect! I'll write here again. You're welcome. In the meantime, you might want to look at this, a collection of his allegros: https://www.prostudiomasters.com/album/page/10921 maybe you can find it on spotify, I found it on youtube:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Prokofiev: Symphony No.2 in D minor, Op.40 - 1. Allegro ben articolato





Mussorgsky - A Night on Bald Mountain


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Beethoven has plenty of powerful fast music. Just look for performances of his work that doesn't slow down everything under the claim that he was nuts when composed, and you will be fine.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

What about Khachaturian Sabre Dance or Tchaikovsky 1812?


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Bartok, string quartet 4, movement 2 (prestissimo, con sordino). The Emerson Quartet recorded this movement at an even faster tempo.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

The finale to Dvorak 8 gets really crazy in several places. Go for time index 30:22 and 37:55


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

After some research I have comed to the conclusion Mozart may not have many hours of the music you are looking for, there are third movements as I said but I think they are not enough. But I have discovered an italian baroque genre which may suit your case: the genre "Concerto Grosso" (plural: concerti grossi). It is very uplifting and quite fast and there are many hours of it! It is present mainly in youtube playlists (but also albums you can purchase or find on spotify), so I'd suggest you to add them all to a video playlist made by yourself on youtube and use an adblock (there are adblock extensions for chrome, firefox etc.) or you can download the music in the video through some youtube online mp3 converters. Anyway, these are the playlists I found and that I am enjoying myself (some start slow):

1) Albinoni:
- 




2) Handel:
- 



- 




3) Francesco Manfredini:
- 




4) G.L. Gregori:
- 




5) G. Muffat:
- 




6) F. Barsanti:
- 




7) G. B. Platti:
- 




8) Locatelli:
- 




9) F. Geminiani:
- 




10) Arcangelo Corelli:
- 



- 




11) A. & D. Scarlatti:
- 



- 




12) Antonio Vivaldi:
- 



- 



- 



- 



- 



- 




13) E.F. Dall'Abaco:
- 




14) P. Castrucci:
- 




15) Charles Avison:
- 




16) Telemann:
- 




Also this live 24/7 baroque music channel:


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Amadea said:


> After some research I have comed to the conclusion Mozart may not have many hours of the music you are looking for, there are third movements as I said but I think they are not enough.


Edit: I forgot Mozart's violin concertos though!


----------



## hesoner (Apr 22, 2021)

This is still unbeatable 




 (from Beethoven 9 Movement II: Molto vivace: 19:50)




 (from Beethoven 8: Beethoven: Symphony No.8 In F, Op.93 - 4. Allegro vivace )


----------



## 1846 (Sep 1, 2021)

How about Yuja Wang blowing away the Mendelssohn First Piano Concerto?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

You'll never hear a more driving finale of the Brahms Second Symphony conducted by Bruno Walter with the New York Philharmonic. Start at about 37:30 :lol:






Also, finale of Argerich with Dutoit conducting the Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto no. 1...A magnificent performance and a beautiful lady.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Judith said:


> What about Khachaturian Sabre Dance or Tchaikovsky 1812?


Khatchaturian gets quite a few in there - 
Sabre Dance, then the Lezghinka from "Gayaneh", and the Galop from "Masquerade".


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Brahmsian Colors said:


> You'll never hear a more driving finale of the Brahms Second Symphony conducted by Bruno Walter with the New York Philharmonic. Start at about 37:30


That is a lively one, for sure, but it's not well-recorded....iirc, the sound is quite congested, detail obscured - you can't hear the descending trombone scales too clearly...

in the same vane, better recorded is Brahms #2/IV - Reiner/NYPO - live from 3/60 - Reiner pushes the tempo hard, not quite as fast as Walter, but plenty rousing, and the orchestra blows the roof off!! really exciting.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Actually, Reiner's final portion is somewhat overdone with the tympani by the sound technicians as well.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Brahmsian Colors said:


> Actually, Reiner's final portion is somewhat overdone with the tympani by the sound technicians as well.


Hmmm...haven't noticed that as a problem, the details are not covered, and come thru pretty well...it's a live recording, so you're not going to get studio balances...


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Respighi: War Dance and Orgiastic Dance from the Suite of Belkis, Queen of Sheba. Wow!!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Various bits of DSCH Symphony #8


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

HenryPenfold said:


> Various bits of DSCH Symphony #8


Yes, Sym 8/III is something with its relentless, grinding brutality [Solti, Mravinsky!!]
Shostakovich is one of the main practitioners of fast and powerful music..one of his ultimate ones:

Lady Macbeth/Mtzensk - the scene [Act 3/scene 6] where the old wino, prowling around the basement, discovers Zinovy's body and totally freaks out, loses his marbles completely...wild stuff, some of DS's most frenzied, crazy, hyperdrive music...


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

The outer movements of Dvorák's 7th and 9th symphonies are fast and very powerful in my opinion.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

*1:54*





*19:39*





*2:19*

__
https://soundcloud.com/utsukush-fujiwara%2Fost-spirited-away-one-summers










I like it when she plays slow. You can hear the notes of the moonlight intro, just backwards 






*0:46*


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

If you're my age and American, this is how you first encountered Rossini. Definitely powerful and fast.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

How about Glinka's rollicking 'Ruslan & Ludmilla Overture'? Decidedly brisk.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

One of the Shostakovich Quartets has a great driving urgent movement. Cant remember which though!


----------



## hesoner (Apr 22, 2021)

Another i like very much is:




Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances op.45 Lento assai allegro vivace from 35:49


----------

